# Rome: Eternal City Of the Ages



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Yes, intense heat during the morning and afternoon.....so lots of galleries and churches and quiet, shaded indoor spaces:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Rome, Jane :cheers:


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

It is on my list!


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

More great shots from Rome, Jane! As well as the three Silvia mentions above, I love that b & w one of the (Neptune?) fountain. Really looking forward to more of these.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Why-Why said:


> More great shots from Rome, Jane! As well as the three Silvia mentions above, I love that b & w one of the (Neptune?) fountain. Really looking forward to more of these.


If you refer to the one in the last set? It is a grave memorial in the city's huge cemetery; in which some famous names are also buried. It is adjacent to the lovely, unexpected and very quiet San Lorenzo basilica.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

..and the final couple of sets from this year's trip


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really awesome, very nice updates; well done :applause:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Atmospheric street scenes, lovely details, great art - thank you for sharing
all this with us, Jane!  :applause:
Far too many favourites to mention them all, so let me just pick out the
first that caught my eye: This pic get's it's strong expression from
various kinds of contrasts and a good composition - great!



openlyJane said:


>


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Yes, Silvia - that table arrangement had to be the most striking I'd ever seen. It was perfect. The colours; the textures, worked superbly set against the colour and texture of the wall behind. The _Via Margutta_. A famous, small, Roman street; associated with film directors and artists.


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Rome!! city with rich history and character! Amazing photos,thank you Jane :applause:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

A great pleasure to enjoy this wonderful city through your lens, Jane!
The photos of this trip to Rome are fantastic. Thank you!


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Wonderful photos Jane. They truly bring out the city's character. The more patina the buildings have, the more I seem to like them too. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice Rome banner today  :cheers:


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Great set from Rome. I find this one particularly atmospheric:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Still love Rome......and I'll definitely return. It's funny isn't it, how certain places lodge themselves in your heart.


----------

